# Any Preferences Among SeaClear, ClearForLife, or TruVu



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Acrylic Aquariums?

I've found little in the way of comparison between these manufacturers.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a couple of SeaClear's and I like them, but the 55 gallon's top has become kind of distorted :shock: Lucky for me I have it in an oak stand that hides it.


----------



## infin (Oct 2, 2003)

i have bought truvu tanks in the past, they have been very nice tanks with no problems. I recently have bought 2 clear for life tanks, and i have to say for the price difference between truvu and clear for life, i will be buying clear for life. There is no difference between them that i can see, both are very good quality tanks, also the waranty for clear for like is lifetime, where truvu is only like a year.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

